# fish?



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

What types of fish do those of you with IBS-D or IBS-DC eat? I have seen a couple posts about not eating the oily types...what is an oily type fish?







ThxMelissa V


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Hi lissa, Salmon is an oily fish, but I do mine on the BBQ and I find that dries it out a lot. So is tuna and I think Cat Fish is too, even though I eat it all the time. White fish is usually not oily so you're looking at cod, halibut, ocean perch, or Mahi Mahi (my favorite). I do mine sprinkled with lemon pepper, dried dill, a teaspoon of lemon juice, and some sliced onions in a small container in the oven. Spray the container with a non-stick spray and you should have no problem.When you get bored of that I've also done mine teryaki style and that's good too. So is blackened but that's very peppery.Enjoy.Wes


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I eat salmon once every week or so with no problem. I usually have a baked potato with it so that the side dish doesn't add more fat to the meal. I also buy cans of albacore tuna and eat that a couple times a week. I have even ordered tuna steaks in restaurants without trouble.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I am a D/C type and eat plenty of salmon and trout. I eather bake it in the oven in a foil parcel or steam it. Cod and Haddock are also fine, but I don't really eat any other fish as I don't like the taste of them.susan


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi,Even though I am D-type right now, I do really well on oily fish, such as salmon, trout, halibut (I think that's oily too). From what I have read, the fat in fish (unlike in meat or other fats) is really good for the digestive tract. That's because the fats in fish are omega-3 essential fatty acids, which are actually anti-inflammatory! There have been studies done with people with Crohn's disease, and those studies show that fish oils can reduce inflammation and help keep flare-ups away longer! Now, for a long time it was believed that there is no inflammation in IBS, but, I have read a couple of more recent (scientific) articles that say that there CAN be inflammation in IBS as well. I may get attacked again by saying this. I probably could dig up all those articles again, but it would take quite a while, and I don't have enough time for that right at the moment.But I think that eating oily fish regularly is a good thing when you have IBS. My D actually gets a bit worse if I don't eat it for a while (more than a week). I usually try to have some at least twice a week.Hope that helps some,Edith


----------

